# Yamaha YS624 chute turn problem



## blackis (Jan 7, 2019)

Hi again.

I have discussed this one earlier, and tried spraying some CRC white grease lubricant between the Teflon collar and chute. But it still wont turn with the turn handle.

I made three videos about the problem.

First only turning the handle, no teeth from turn axle attached. There seems to be some play on the first joint:






Second is turning the chute with hand, no teeth from turn axle attached. It seems to get stuck on the middle (blowing snow forward) position:






Third is with turn axle theet engaged. It goes almost all right frfom turning the blower from right to left ( looking from the user position) but going back from left to right, it just gets stuck. And I must use force to get it move, and I fear something will break.






I cleaned all the white grease from all surfaces so now it is only the teflon collar contacting the chute base.


Is there anyway to fix this, it's really getting frustrating


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Regarding the u-joint binding (first video): I have placed washers under the cotter pin just above the joints to move the joint upward and thereby reduce the joint angles and resultant binding.


Regarding the chute binding: I don't know but would suspect something is assembled wrong


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Or you may have a damaged tooth on the ring from an impact.


----------



## blackis (Jan 7, 2019)

I may have solved the problem. I put one steel washer under each 4 fasteners that keep the chute in place. So now the tefflon pads won't push so hard to the base ring of the chute. 

I also used some cold weather grease on the bottom of the ring. Will post results tonight.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Something is wrong there. The teflon pads each have a spring clip between them and the hold-down plate. This spring takes up the assembled GAP between the chute collar and the hold-downs. The hold-down/pad can never clamp down firmly on the chute collar. 



Are the two anti-rotation "ears" on the the plastic chute collar fully seated in their slots? Is the chute base bent? Are the spring clips installed upside-down so their tips are digging into the pads?


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Here's a picture of what I meant about adding washers to keep the u-joint properly aligned so it doesn't bind


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

CP's recommendation will most likely solve your problem. From the video you can see the multilink u-joint is binding due to the sharp angles. Add a little friction/tension from the chute and you lost the little play you did have at the worm drive for the U-Joint to slip around to push forward.


----------

